# Silkroad Problems



## Liquiddragon (Dec 18, 2005)

My problem is different from the other thread, unlike his, everytime I start Silkroad, my computer and cursor freezes, after about 10 seconds I can move my mouse but that's all. After about 20 seconds my screen goes blank, the computer does not restart. No error or anything, just 1 beep. This problem just started yesterday, before I could run Silkroad fine.

System Specs:
* Power Supply – Enermax 12v 
* Motherboard –Intel D865GBF
* CPU – Intel Pentium 4 HT 2.8 GHz
* RAM – Kingston DDR 1.5 MB

* Video Card(s) – Nvidia Geforce 4 Ti 4200 64-MB

* Hard Drive(s) – Maxtor, ATA 200GB

* Operating System - eg: Windows XP


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

Run through the steps listed under "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and post back with results.


----------



## Liquiddragon (Dec 18, 2005)

I have trouble reinstalling my Nvidia Driver, I saw the Nvidia Driver Post you made and I want to download that 84.21 but everytime I try to install that or uninstall my current, my computer will not load to desktop, it will just stay at a blank screen after the Windows XP splashscreen.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

For your card, try an older version such as the 61.77's. Also, make sure you follow these instructions when installing:



> Note on installing drivers
> 
> When installing video card drivers, it is very important that you follow the correct procedure, as outlined below. Incorrectly installed drivers will cause just as much trouble as faulty drivers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liquiddragon (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm afraid it won't work and I have to do a full restore on my computer again, 3rd time today, but I will try it.


----------



## Liquiddragon (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok, I tried uninstalling the driver with the steps given but again, after I reboot and the Windows Xp splashscreen loads, my screen goes black.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Did you reboot into VGA Mode? Try Safe Mode instead. If those don't work, continue with the rest of the steps in that Common Issues thread.


----------



## Liquiddragon (Dec 18, 2005)

Tried, VGA Mode, Safe Mode, and Last Known Configuration, on the Safe Mode, how long do I have to wait? I waited almost 3 hours and nothing happened still showed all those white letters saying driver things.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Safe Mode only takes a few minutes - three hours is too long. Did you see what the last line it stopped on was?

Continue with the rest of the steps in that thread for now.


----------



## Liquiddragon (Dec 18, 2005)

I rea in the Silkroad forums,www.silkroadforums.com, technical center on a threa stating the Q&A's on Silkroad problems and saw this:



> COMMON PROBLEMS:
> 
> When I play the game (any 3d game), the computer restarts:
> 
> ...


I think the last one is my problem, except I only have 1 beep when my computer and mouse cursor freeze instea of various kinds of beep sounds. I have finished the steps, instead of number 5, which we are working on right now.


----------

